# My first red on the HB



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Wes and I headed into the 'goon this morning and we were greeted by glass-like conditions. After poling Wes around for a few hours and finding uninterested single fish cruising around,we finally found the reds. It appeared to be one large school broken up into a few groups of 10-20 fish. Wes put his fly in a group of fish that were happily flashing their sides underwater in a pothole. It's quite a sight to see fish happily rolling around 1-2' of underwater. They were so oblivious to what has happening that Wes had to lay the fly right on their heads. One of the reds promptly enhaled the fly and after a decent fight he was boated and released. Next it was my turn with the spinner. A few mintues later we located the fish again and I had one on. This fish was photographed as my first fish on the new HB and released to fight again. Here is a cell phone photo:










After this fight I hopped back on the platform and put Wes on another fly caught red which was released. We switched out again and I landed another red on the spinning gear (I really need to practice the whippy stick some more, today was a perfect fly day). After this red was released the wind picked up and we were having problems finding the school so we took the hint and headed back in.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to break her in right Brew and Wes.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Great job guys!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Technically that was your second red on the boat... ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice fish and great boat...congrats Bro...


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Technically that was your second red on the boat...  ;D


no...technically it was MY first red...Garry just had the first one overall


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Garry or Wes got the first red on the boat.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Garry got the first red on the boat. BUT, I got the first red on fly in that boat.........And the second too! ;D


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Who knew a fishing report was so difficult. ;D  The point was to show everyone the first red that I personally caught on my boat. But yes, overall the order is as follows:

redfish overall:
1. Garry
2. Wes
3. Jad

redfish on fly:
1. Wes

Applications are now being accepted for #2 fly caught red and #4 overall caught red  

I honestly have just as much fun poling others around as they catch fish as i do fishing myself...am i weird?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Glad we got that straightened out. ;D


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> ...am i weird?


yes, but Im not sure that has to do with fishing


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

;D


----------

